# a thought for those who cross



## jazzywoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Just this side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge 
When an animal dies that has especially been close to someone here , that pet goes to rainbow bridge 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together 
There is plenty of food , water and sunshine , and our friends are warm and comfortable
All aninmals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor, those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again , just as we remember them in our dreams of days gone by
The animals are happy and content, except for just one thing; they miss someone very special to them who had to be left behind
They run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance , his bright eyes rae intent; his eager body quivers, suddenly he begins to run from the group. flying across the green grass. his legs carrying him faster and faster
You have been spotted and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.
The happy kisses rain upon you face; your hands again caress the beloved head , and you look into trusting eyes of your pet , so long gone from your life but never absent from you heart 
you cross rainbow bridge together 

auther unknowen


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jun 27, 2007)

Its a pitty that the author is unknown, thats such a great piece, and it brings tears to my eyes everytime.


----------

